# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  سامسونج تعترف بوجود مشاكل إرتفاع حراره مع Galaxy S3

## mohamed73

أعترفت سامسونج بقلقها و عزمها على الأخذ بمحمل الجد التقارير والصور  اللٌتي ذكرت و وضعت صور لأجهزه أنفجرت أو تعرٌضت للعطب جرٌاء مشاكل متعلٌقه  بارتفاع الحراره     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا على الخبر

----------


## masada123

وربما تكون دعايه سيئه لسامسونج جلاكسي siii المولود حديثا

----------


## omarb1989

ربما تكون كذلك
شكرا أخي

----------

